# My pede‘s



## numbertwoo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I come from China, this is my favorite centipede species collected some of the*






Scolopendra subspinipes de haani “China”





Scolopendra multidens “red leg”





Scolopendra subspinipes de haani “China”





sc.subspinipes cingulatoides





Scolopendra subspinipes 'tiger leg'





Scolopendra subspinipes 'yellow leg'





Scolopendra subspinipes cingulatoides





Scolopendra subspinipes multidens “China”





Scolopendra subspinipes multidens “Myanmar”


----------



## numbertwoo (Jul 6, 2010)

numbertwoo said:


> *I come from China, this is my favorite centipede species collected some of the*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I want to collect some centipede north to some common species such as Scolopendra heros  ethmostigmus cf trigonopodus “bluering leg”or“yellow leg”
I have a lot of Chinese varieties, can sell can exchange

My email address：haohaoduini@126.com*


----------



## numbertwoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I will give to you the centipede, China and southeast Asia scorpion


----------



## ragnew (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, I've gotta say that the third pede (S. s. de haani "china") is a monster and a half! Nice looking pedes.


----------



## numbertwoo (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you. These are the centipede..


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 14, 2010)

Wonderful collection and nicely photographed.  I have seen the Chinese Redhead
called mutilens/mutilans and multidens. Are they all the same species and
are they communal?:?


----------



## micheldied (Jul 16, 2010)

Those things are beasts! Especially the deehani!!


----------



## micheldied (Jul 16, 2010)

Pennywise said:


> Wonderful collection and nicely photographed.  I have seen the Chinese Redhead
> called mutilens/mutilans and multidens. Are they all the same species and
> are they communal?:?


Mutilans are communal, Multidens are a separate species.


----------

